# DNR- Do Not Resuscitate Diagnosis??



## Cpolisena (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if a diagnosis exists for a patients decision to be in the status of Do Not Resuscitate, DNR? I've searched a few things and have come up empty. Not sure if one even exists. Thanks!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 16, 2010)

Doesn't look like one exists yet; at least as of Nov/2009...


*Do Not Resuscitate*
While we have no objection to creating a unique code for “do not resuscitate status,” we question whether this code will be used consistently. Also, with the growing prevalence of electronic health records, this information will likely be captured electronically, rendering the need for an ICD-9-CM code unnecessary. Capturing this information electronically is a much more accurate, efficient, and cost-effective approach than requiring a coder to manually assign a code.

If the proposed code for “do not resuscitate status” is approved, the official coding guidelines should stipulate the documentation (i.e., physician order) that must be present in the medical record for the current encounter in order to assign the code. Also, a patient's do not resuscitate status may change during a hospital stay. If the proposed code is approved, guidance will be needed on the use of this code in these instances.

http://www.ahima.org/downloads/pdfs...osalsPresentedatSeptember2009CMCommitteeM.pdf


----------



## Cpolisena (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## cosita (Aug 17, 2010)

v49.86 starting 10/1/10


----------

